
How Does Israel Regulate Encryption? - jeo1234
https://www.lawfareblog.com/how-does-israel-regulate-encryption
======
Albright
> The term “encryption” includes all forms of scrambling or unscrambling of
> any form of data or of its modes of transfer, regardless of whether an
> encryption key is used… In practical operation, companies submit license
> applications for engagement in encryption to the MOD’s specialized
> Encryption Control Department.

I wonder if non-encrypting data compression is exempt from these laws, as it
is arguably a form of scrambling data without an encryption key.

